# All-Mountain Freestyle board to fill my soul



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi, occasional lurker, first official post....

tldr; I overthink everything and have too much time to read. What makes me go fast, but still able to do jumps and butters?

9.5 boot, 185lbs, 6'2". I'd say I'm in the intermediate to advanced range. Looking to upgrade to a new board from my 2017 159 Burton Process Flying V. I don't have any special attachment to that design of board, it's just what I bought when I first learned and I'm ready to move on. It's been fun, and was a growth experience, but I've changed, the board really hasn't. Time to go our separate ways....it's....just not exciting and adventurous anymore....I need something new and fresh...

Mostly interested in carving down groomers, and being able to hit some jumps, and dial in my butters. I live in Boston and don't (yet) take big trips out west, so all of my riding is in the northeast. So, I need something that can handle hardpack snow and ice. Not really worried about riding in powder or getting jibby in the park. I've seen the term "aggressive all mountain freestyle" which sounds great, but is that even realistic?

I don't know if you've noticed, but there are a lot of snowboards. Trying to get my head around everything.

Things I think I want (but feel free to talk sense into me)

Camberish profile
Flex: around a 5 or 6
Good for carving and riding at speed
Pop to have fun
Able to ride on hard snow
Thanks to global warming and covid I probably can't demo anything until November, so I'm trying to lightly tease myself with window shopping now and hopefully reach a satisfying result at the start of next season.

Boards I'm eyeing up now, in no particular order:
Solaman Assassin or Assassin Pro
Niche Crux (I didn't hear of this company until diving into this research. Are they legit or just a "me too" type vanity board so someone can say they have a snowboard company?)
NS Prototype Two
Yes Standard

Thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’m hunting for a Yes Standard. Think you are on the right path there. Talked to guys in a shop and they were saying it was one of the most fun boards they tested this year. They were sold out so it wasn’t a sales pitch. Told them I wanted a twin with camber between my feet, playful tips, and freestyle oriented.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You have a good list there, just need to dial in the overall 'feel' you're looking for.

I have a Niche Theme (Which essentially became the Crux) and it definitely fits all of your criteria. Overall feel wise it's very light and lively, which gives it great pop and energy, but you do feel everything, not a damp board or one for charging through a chunder field without bending your knees. Personally, I really like that 'feel' and paired up with some fairly shock absorbent bindings (Rome, Now, Burton, Union) I'll happily point it down any terrain or take it off any jump. 

The Salomon Assassin or Pro (I'd put you on the regular, not the Pro) has rocker in the tips so a slightly looser overall feel, runs a tad heavier and a bit more damp, but still plenty of energy return for ollies and jumps etc. Good on ice but not great, I'd give the edge to Niche there. 

The NS Proto T2 is a good board, but if you want pop that's the area it will let you down the most. Great twin for riding everything on the mountain, but when it comes to generating your own air, it just doesn't snap back like a more camber dominant profile. NS boards are typically known to be more damp than lively. Great if that's the feel you like? 

Yes Standard I haven't ridden, and if you were doing trips out west I'd say that's probably the better pick with it's slamback inserts, but for the east coast and 8.5 boots, it runs a little wide so unless you know you want that, might be more work than you need.

I'd also look at the Huck Knife Pro, sits somewhere in between the Assassin and Assassin pro flex wise, more camber dominant profile, but still enough give in the tips to play with. I've only ridden one for 2 laps so take that with a grain of salt, feels aggressive until you really press into the tips and then the flex is there. 

Burton Freethinker could be a solid option as well. Honestly most companies have something to suit you, just gotta decide on those finer details you'd like to get out of the board.

What do and don't you like about your process flying v? That's a good way to start narrowing it down.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out Yes Ghost. Not so hyped as the Standard so easier/cheaper to get. I haven’t ridden the Standard but my friend owns the Ghost I’ve ridden for a good couple of hours. I’ve spent 15+ days on my Yes Greats last season and 4-5 on my Yes Optimistic this one and all Yes boards have pretty similar feel. I don’t expect the Standard to ride differently than the Ghost. I don’t jib but probably the Standard has the upper hand there and in powder while the extra camber on the Ghost makes the groomers a bit more fun.

Check the specs, same Midbite, same sidecut radius, same tip/tail width, same core, both have slambacks.

And about it being ‚aggressive’ - the Ghost owner is just skidding around, not athletic at all, yelling at him to bend his legs all the time and still he has no nasty edge catches or any anything. He has been progressing lately to something that will probably grow to scarving next season so don’t worry at all about it being ‚aggressive’ or hard to ride if, like @Phedder suggests, you size it properly to your feet. It is pretty wide at the inserts.

On the Assassin - I owned it and rode it 12-15 days last season before I got the Greats. Pretty much what Phedder says. It is like a more forgiving and a softer flexing Mercury (more torsional flex due to this mid flat section). Really light and snappy. Good but not great on ice (I used to think it’s shitty on ice but it’s a pretty standard grip for a camrock with no real edge tech). The Ghost has the upper hand there for sure.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Phedder said:


> What do and don't you like about your process flying v? That's a good way to start narrowing it down.


I’m still learning how to talk about snowboards and feel. I feel confident getting down any run. I don’t yet feel confident talking about specific aspects of specific boards.

Part of it is just good old fashioned consumerism- I want a new toy.

Process feels a little sloppy, and I’ve read the Flying V profile isn’t great for progressing.

What I do like about it is that I feel super comfortable and confident on it. Carving is ok and I feel good on jumps.

Last week I rode both a Custom X and Flight Attendant. I can say they were stiffer and more stable, but looking back, I wasn’t really thinking about how they rode, which I guess is something to do going forward.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Phedder said:


> You have a good list there, just need to dial in the overall 'feel' you're looking for.
> 
> I have a Niche Theme (Which essentially became the Crux) and it definitely fits all of your criteria. Overall feel wise it's very light and lively, which gives it great pop and energy, but you do feel everything, not a damp board or one for charging through a chunder field without bending your knees. Personally, I really like that 'feel' and paired up with some fairly shock absorbent bindings (Rome, Now, Burton, Union) I'll happily point it down any terrain or take it off any jump.


The Crux really intrigues me, and is probably #1 on my list. My biggest concern is the lack of dampness, I've seen that come up in a few places. I'm comfortable riding with soft knees, and I kind of like the challenge of navigating through/over/around crud. So, maybe not a big deal? 

Aaaaand, if I pair it with "shock absorbing" bindings, would the trade off for that mean that the binding/board combo would be slightly less responsive, because it would take more force to transfer energy from me to through the bindings to the board? Not saying that's not a good idea, just trying to make sure I understand the physics of all the interactions.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

I I've ridden a 2019 Yes Standard, back to back comparing with my 2018 Yes Jackpot (the "old" profile). 

The Standard kinda blew me away -- light on its feet, easy to initiate turns, but what got me was that it just _felt_ like it had more torsional play and pliability, _and yet it still held a *way* better edge than my Jackpot. _It just felt more stable, easier to give it the beans and lean into, and more "got your back" *everywhere*, whilst still feeling more playful than a supposed dedicated freestyle/park board in the Jackpot. 

I've got a Rome PD MT (pow and carver), and a Marhar LJ (I sized too large, so we'll see - that could be my all-in-one daily), and have been *seriously* thinking about getting another board that is easy access. I had my heart set on a Westmark Rocker but we'll see if the store I'm loyal to, will get those in this season (other stores in Melbs will have 'em, but fck those stores). 

If the Westmark is a no-go, then I'll *very* seriously be thinking about a Standard 156 -- my (3 run) experience with the Standard has me thinking that it'd be a _fantastic_ daily driver all-in-one. 

I just wish they'd do something with those slamback inserts though - I believe they run at reference width, and Yes ref points are wide (I believe a reference width of 23inches for the 156).


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

The ghost is one of my favourite all mountain boards. It's got the best blend of camber and rocker that I've experienced - It's super forgiving, but still carves really well with a good bit of camber.

For your weight and foot size I might not recommend it though. You'll end up on the 156 if you don't want it to feel too wide and I think that would be a bit short for hammering around the mountain (you could do it fine but depends on your preference).

If you have channel bindings from your process, I'd look at the free thinker or a custom? 

Buttery + carving and charging are usually opposing wants. You could have a go at bataleons TBT tech if you wanted to get spicy. The goliath might be a good choice (also another board I really enjoyed my time on) and comes in heaps of sizes - stiffer, rails turns, butters well, has full camber.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

sush1 said:


> If you have channel bindings from your process, I'd look at the free thinker or a custom?
> 
> Buttery + carving and charging are usually opposing wants.


I do have 2017 channeI mission bindings. I figured I'd just get new bindings too, and just jump in head first to new stuff. ?

Yeah, i'm coming to understand that those wants are kind of on different spectrums, but it seems like there are some options that close enough in most regards.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Crux isnt going to ride any harsher than your process and likely smoother with the build and camber. Niche is a very solid brand that I back fully.

Also look into the Gnu Headspace, Lib Box Knife, Rome Agent, Arbor Shiloh Camber, Yes Jackpot, Burton Free Thinker, and K2 Broadcast.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Also look into the Gnu Headspace, Lib Box Knife, Rome Agent, Arbor Shiloh Camber, Yes Jackpot, Burton Free Thinker, and K2 Broadcast.



The best thing about this forum is that people deciding on a board are like "I have my options narrowed down to these 3 or 4 boards." Then people give good feedback, but also list 5 other boards that seem to fit really well. The worst thing about this forum is that people deciding on a board are like "I have my options narrowed down to these 3 or 4 boards." Then people give good feedback, but also list 5 other boards that seem to fit really well....


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a 2020 Capita DOA 158 in the the listing with union forces, just saying


----------



## Suprateam (Feb 21, 2020)

I've owned my fair share of snowboards in my short 30 years of snowboarding and I finally found the one.
The 2020 Nitro suprateam is the board that was able to fill my soul.
By far the best all mountain freestyle board I ever ridden. If it wasn't for Sven Thorgren I would have not bought this board. 
I was chatting with him on Instagram and I was asking questions about the Nitro beast mw 157 and he told me that I should give the Supra team a shot and that he uses it for everything from slopestyle runs to carving groomers. That's what he's riding but with the beast graphics. 
This board really is a true high quality quiver of one. First thing I noticed when I picked up the board is that it's super light. The board flex, even though rated at 8 out of 10, is not too stiff longitudinally and torsionally.
I have nothing but good things to say about this deck.
For reference I'm 6' and weight 190lbs and I ride the 159.

Hope it helped.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

start_today said:


> The best thing about this forum is that people deciding on a board are like "I have my options narrowed down to these 3 or 4 boards." Then people give good feedback, but also list 5 other boards that seem to fit really well. The worst thing about this forum is that people deciding on a board are like "I have my options narrowed down to these 3 or 4 boards." Then people give good feedback, but also list 5 other boards that seem to fit really well....


DON'T buy boards by narrowing it down to a few first.

Narrow boards down by finding out first what's available locally (if anything is open), and then what you can get the best deal on online. Buy now, don't wait until the start of the season when prices go up. (Yes, prices go up starting in September, even on last year's boards) You can wait until July or August to buy boards but you won't save much and the selection will be smaller particularly if you're into a popular length.

Honestly, there are many, many boards that you'll like and it really doesn't matter that much unless you're looking for a very specific freakish thing like a Nitro Cannon or Yes 420. For all-mountain freestyle you'll get used to a specific board and that will be the "right" one.

I have a large quiver, and I'm just most comfortable on a Rome Mod because I ride it the most so it's become my favorite. I also have a Lago Double Barrel which is a similar class of board, and if I had ridden that one first that would probably be my favorite. But both are excellent boards, as are all of the others listed here. Whatever board you choose that you ride a lot will be what you end up preferring. (Don't get a Mod or Double Barrel though, they're too stiff and aggressive for what you want.)


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

One more thing, resist buying from the web site with the mountain goat logo. They have a ton of stuff on sale now because, I'm guessing, everyone's been boycotting them after they got lawsuit-happy last year. So it's tempting but look elsewhere.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

The 2021 Jones Mountain Twin looks amazing. It’s slightly more skewed for freestyle with some upgrades, new shape, 3D base, and centered stance. I always buy my boards at the end of year on sale but I may have to pick this up for the season


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> The 2021 Jones Mountain Twin looks amazing. It’s slightly more skewed for freestyle with some upgrades, new shape, 3D base, and centered stance. I always buy my boards at the end of year on sale but I may have to pick this up for the season


Yeah I'd love to give this board a run also. but I've now got 2 boards that are staight out of the wrapper and no closer to getting them on the mountain.......There looks like some great deals out there and coming, especialy if the Southern Hemisphere winter doesn't go ahead.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Suprateam said:


> I've owned my fair share of snowboards in my short 30 years of snowboarding and I finally found the one.
> The 2020 Nitro suprateam is the board that was able to fill my soul.
> By far the best all mountain freestyle board I ever ridden. If it wasn't for Sven Thorgren I would have not bought this board.
> I was chatting with him on Instagram and I was asking questions about the Nitro beast mw 157 and he told me that I should give the Supra team a shot and that he uses it for everything from slopestyle runs to carving groomers. That's what he's riding but with the beast graphics.
> ...


Could you measure the width at the back insert on your Suprateam? I’ve been eyeing it for at least a year but worried if it’s not too narrow with that 254 waist. I think I could find a place for it in the quiver as an all mountain board if it was at least 268. Measure at the reference on the base please. I’d like to try a Nitro board but bumping to the better width at 162 makes no sense length-wise with all my hard carvers.


----------



## Suprateam (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Could you measure the width at the back insert on your Suprateam? I’ve been eyeing it for at least a year but worried if it’s not too narrow with that 254 waist. I think I could find a place for it in the quiver as an all mountain board if it was at least 268. Measure at the reference on the base please. I’d like to try a Nitro board but bumping to the better width at 162 makes no sense length-wise with all my hard carvers.


267.5 mm
For reference I wear size 10.5 thirty-two TM-TWO boots and I have no drag issues at all.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

drblast said:


> One more thing, resist buying from the web site with the mountain goat logo. They have a ton of stuff on sale now because, I'm guessing, everyone's been boycotting them after they got lawsuit-happy last year. So it's tempting but look elsewhere.


Ooooooh, I appreciate that! Was definitely not familiar with that situation. Will buy elsewhere. 




drblast said:


> DON'T buy boards by narrowing it down to a few first.
> 
> Narrow boards down by finding out first what's available locally (if anything is open), and then what you can get the best deal on online. Buy now, don't wait until the start of the season when prices go up. (Yes, prices go up starting in September, even on last year's boards) You can wait until July or August to buy boards but you won't save much and the selection will be smaller particularly if you're into a popular length.


Ended up buying a Niche Crux 156. It maaaaay be on the smaller side, but the more I thought about, I felt like I wanted to lean more agile. 9.5 Saloman Synapse, 185lbs. I have 7 months to overthink that....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

start_today said:


> Ended up buying a Niche Crux 156. It maaaaay be on the smaller side, but the more I thought about, I felt like I wanted to lean more agile. 9.5 Saloman Synapse, 185lbs. I have 7 months to overthink that....


I'd say you're on the right size for versatility in your location. I'm 200lb on the 158 Theme and it feels spot on, granted I take other boards on powder days but I've ridden plenty of big mountain terrain on it during those days where I hit a bit of everything and it hasn't let me down. Definitely a fun ride everywhere on the mountain, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

start_today said:


> Ended up buying a Niche Crux 156. It maaaaay be on the smaller side, but the more I thought about, I felt like I wanted to lean more agile. 9.5 Saloman Synapse, 185lbs. I have 7 months to overthink that....


Yeah that's a perfect size for you. At 200lbs I'd probably get the 159 but I'd also ride the 156 even at my weight if I wanted something nimble I could really throw around.

Coming off of the flying V the Crux will probably feel about the same to you if not longer since the tips will have more contact with the snow due to the camber profile.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Doooooope. Thanks for the input and feedback everyone!!

Now, I just wait for winter, which is, uh, on its way eventually.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
i am in similar situation and looking for replacement of my Rossi One 2014 159, I am 190cm/105kg currently 11us nitro teams. Mostly charging and switch riding(really a lot),riding on icy conditions. Last year I tried nitro 2020 suprateam 162 on demo day and was totally amazed. It was game changer for me (ain't the same ballpark, ain't the same league, ain't the same sport ...pulp fiction  ), stiff and camber(love the shape) and well holding edges and totally suited for that big mountain day. But very expensive. I found nice deal on suprateam 2019 159. Do you think it will be like 2020? The size 159 will be o.k. for bigger guy like me? It has similar leght/width as my Rossi One 159, which I like. Is it also suited for riding a switch? There is only 15mm setback but honestly i was thinking that my next board will be true-twin. I am just not sure, cause slimmer persons(not my case) are bitching that it is too stiff and that it is only for big mountain (also sometimes I can reach only some local resort) on every review.

Thanks for advice.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Setback does make switch feel a little different. Setback on the sidecut puts you in the backseat a bit. Starting turns is a little harder, but exiting turns is easier. Riding setback switch will make turn initiation easier, and exiting harder. Will you notice enough to care? It's hard to say. 

I used to have a 2014 Rossi One, and I loved it for a season or two. It was a massive step forward from my older Burton Canyon. I broke the edge out under my heels, and I swear every board I rode felt better than my Rossi One. I think that 2014 was possibly a transitional year into newer technologies for Rossi. I'm still happy with the time I rode the One, but getting something newer was really nice.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

When riding switch you will notice the progressive sidecut more than this little setback.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On anything labled directional twin, or for boards that don't have significant taper or setback, 99.9% of people are not effective enough riding switch to notice or care.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

It’s sometimes hard to know how much a board changes from year to year for any given manufacturer. In general there isn’t much that changes. When it does they usually advertise it. I have found that Evo will have older specs still available for comparisons.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I mean, if you liked it.... 

If you're unsure, maybe try to demo another board or two.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

at that day I tried 3 different SNB from nitro but only this suprateam was something extraordinary. Maybe it suits condition of that day the best . But anyway I have not tried that many snowboard, i have been completly satisfied with mine Rossi One. Never have technical problem with it but now it is worn out. No sure I if there will be any demo days this seasson due COVID. From gear point of view I was always more concentrated on boots. Riding a switch is a thing for me, cause I try to stay as much on switch as possible. So if the progressive side cut is something what makes ridding switch long term not natural i better avoid this fancy new tech. So any other suggestion for something stiff, camber, true-twin for heavy switch charger? Something like this suprateam but more true twin? I am not in a hurry, cause seasson will starts for me in 1-2 month and I do not need to have latest tech. Still my One can handle couple of days but not whole season.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

and what do you think about Rossi jibsaw heavy duty in 157? Too short?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

roleta said:


> and what do you think about Rossi jibsaw heavy duty in 157? Too short?


 The 158 wide isn’t crazy wide, it’s 263WW in both the normal and heavy duty. This board looks awesome. At your size I’d go 158W, and I’m a fan of under sizing as opposed to over sizing. I’m a size 11 boot and stay over 255 and under 265 typically


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

localshop has only 157 from last year at reasonable price. Maybe I will google a bit. I am also fan of underside, but due my weight i hope to find something +/- 159. According to tables I should be at something 163 what I find ridiculously long and only for big big mountains.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

roleta said:


> localshop has only 157 from last year at reasonable price. Maybe I will google a bit. I am also fan of underside, but due my weight i hope to find something +/- 159. According to tables I should be at something 163 what I find ridiculously long and only for big big mountains.


 I’m 6’1 220lbs and ride a 159 with a 256 waist, it’s about perfect. EVO has the regular Jibsaw on sale for $284 and the heavy duty is $329 everywhere. I would highly reccomend not getting the 157


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

I will check it, but not sure if they ship to Europe. I wish I can spend more time on that suprateam to check how it handles riding the switch and all the progressive cut...


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

The huckknife pro looks similar to the jibsaw heavy, just softer and alittle more park


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Nivek said:


> On anything labled directional twin, or for boards that don't have significant taper or setback, 99.9% of people are not effective enough riding switch to notice or care.


And if you do notice or care, flip the bindings around so the "natural" direction is switch for you. You'll be fine riding your normal direction and you'll really feel it if you're riding switch improperly.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

roleta said:


> at that day I tried 3 different SNB from nitro but only this suprateam was something extraordinary. Maybe it suits condition of that day the best . But anyway I have not tried that many snowboard, i have been completly satisfied with mine Rossi One. Never have technical problem with it but now it is worn out. No sure I if there will be any demo days this seasson due COVID. From gear point of view I was always more concentrated on boots. Riding a switch is a thing for me, cause I try to stay as much on switch as possible. So if the progressive side cut is something what makes ridding switch long term not natural i better avoid this fancy new tech. So any other suggestion for something stiff, camber, true-twin for heavy switch charger? Something like this suprateam but more true twin? I am not in a hurry, cause seasson will starts for me in 1-2 month and I do not need to have latest tech. Still my One can handle couple of days but not whole season.


The Rome Mod is calling your name. You might be able to find the 162 version from years past on sale still, but if not, the 159 will be plenty.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> On anything labled directional twin, or for boards that don't have significant taper or setback, 99.9% of people are not effective enough riding switch to notice or care.


Amen to that. 

"But it won't ride switch well" Dude, *you *don't ride switch well. It's not the board.

Finally convinced a mate who's only ever ridden true twins to swap to an Endeavor Maverick this season. He doesn't ride switch well, but I'm excited to see how much more he enjoys riding his natural stance.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Finally convinced a mate who's only ever ridden true twins to swap to an Endeavor Maverick this season. He doesn't ride switch well, but I'm excited to see how much more he enjoys riding his natural stance.


Is that really the reason? Or are you hoping that learns that he hates anything non-twin, and sells it to you dirt cheap????


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

buller_scott said:


> Is that really the reason? Or are you hoping that learns that he hates anything non-twin, and sells it to you dirt cheap????


A 153 with a 247 waist... I'd be on my back first heelside carve  If they made a 159 wide it would quite likely be a daily driver for me!


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

evo is not shipping to EU and that price tag for jibsaw i have not seen anything like that in any EU shops. That Rome Mod looks very promissing.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

Would anyone recommend regular jibsaw for type of riding I described earlier? Or it is going to be too soft for 100kg guy for charging? Find nice deal for jibsaw 159 in local shop.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

You gotta pay the troll tole if you wanna fill this...nevermind


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

o.k., and another offer is jibsaw HD 162. But I prefer smaller boards, currently riding 159 and I am o.k. with the size cause it is playful. Suggestion on this?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe the Bataleon Jam or Goliath? Jam is stiffer and may suite you better . They have a 159 and 161W


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

For some reason I don't think that BTB will hold well on ice. I tried it on some mellow slope, was nice, but not sure if it is something for charging. And what about some asym boards? Are there any asym SNB for charging on ice or is it still mostly for park? I checked some review for nitro fury, but 163 is big and 157 is to small I think. Never had asym board, but according to AD it is something for switch guy like me. So far in my list:
rossi HD jibsaw
rome mod
I think I got plenty of time cause the Covid situation in EU is really messy again.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

The yes greats look like a cool board. Slightly wider then most boards also


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Lago Double Barrel would do nicely.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

So I find on TSA both rome mod 159 and yes greats 159. They ship to EU. Both from last year for reasonable price. I think the "mod" will have better edge control on the ice, which is something very important for me. On other side, "yes" will be probably more fun, never have asym board but AngrySnowboarder was a bit complaining for 2020 model in the way they "overtech" it. Sofar I am more into "mod". Hopefully will pull the trigger on it in few days.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

So the rome mode 159 is on its way!


----------

